# Gyro Fatties - Lunch time



## herkysprings (Jun 2, 2009)

I made a couple of fatties from some Gyro meat and a bit of pork for my lunches this week with some home made tzatziki.

One fattie was gyro meat rolled with feta.

The other was rolled with feta, avacado slices and reduced balsamic vinegar. I then put more baslasmic on this one after it had cooled a bit.


Fattie after resting




Lunch. Not the best looking gyro but damn it was good (with Sriracha hot sauce too).

NOTE: I found this "LETTUCE" stuff at the store, and I put it at the bottom of the pita. It helped keep the pita from getting soggy. It also didn't taste too bad!


----------



## jjrokkett (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice looking fatties - thanks for sharing your qview!


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 2, 2009)

I like the idea! Specially avocado's!


----------



## wutang (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks great. How about posting the recipe for the tzaziki. I have made it a couple times and most recipes I find online are similar but I would like to see yours if you would be willing to post it. Thanks.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 3, 2009)

Not sure exactly what that piece of greenery is but I'm willing to bet it is the stem section of romaine leaves.

Gyro fatties looked absolutely amazing, and I love feta cheese. Points for not only the homemade sauce but the beautiful Qview as well.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice.  I would like that recipe also if possible.  Love me some gyros.  Can't find them around here, well good ones..


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 3, 2009)

Here is the Gyro and sauce recipe. They are both Good Eats - Alton Brown's so I cant take credit.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/a...ipe/index.html

A couple of key things:

1) For the gyro meat, I can't get a whole batch in my food processor so I do it in batches. Even when I do this each batch balls up and runs around the edge of the processor. Just keep punching it down and eventually the ball will "catch" and turn into the paste.

2) Really ring out those onions too!

The sauce:

1) I shred my cuccumber, I like it better this way.
2) A pinch of salt with the shedded cuccumer helps extract water when you ring it out. You really want to remove the water as much as possible.
3) The flavour of the sauce really comes together after a few days so you can make it ahead of time.
4) I can get acces to Greek yogurt so I use that instead of what the recipe calls for (straining regular yogurt)


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice!  Points.


What is this "lettuce" thing I hear people talking about?  My wife says I need to start eating more of it.  Hmmm, I'm suspicious.


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 3, 2009)

Lettuce is ok if you do the following:

1) Shred some "Lettuce"
2) a little EVOO <-- splurge on the good stuff for salads only
3) a little Balsamic <-- same as above. A good $25 of each goes a logn long way
4) S&P
5) Other veggie things if you want, but avacados are nice.
6) Toss
7) ADD LEFTOVER BBQ!!! Like Pulled pork or chicken
8) Add cheese until you can't see green.
9) Toss it all, or flip it, show spouse you are eating "greenness"
10) Win.


----------



## rondiaz (Jun 3, 2009)

YUM, i gotta try this one thanks for the food net link too.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks good enough to eat!


----------



## grothe (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice job...good lookin meal!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice idea on the fattie and thanks for the tzazki sauce too.


----------

